# Rules infraction at FLW in Port A?



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

First time I've ever seen someone in first place on day one end up tied for last place an hour later. Apparently, some kind of problem occurred. Anyone know any details?


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Who "was" in 1st place?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jimmie was in first place... The news release said that it was due to issues with the “Permitted Fishing Locations.” So now the lead is in the hands of Jay Watkins and Jr....

I cant imagine what happend.. Jimmie is a pretty strait shooter and knows the regs etc.. So had to be a mistake on someones part... But we will have to wait and see what Jimmie says.

Good luck to all who are fishing it

Thomas


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Link to current standings

http://redfish.flwoutdoors.com/tournament.cfm?cid=9&t=news&tday=1&atype=6&tid=5591&tyear=2006&aid=144336


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

*top 12*

1 JAY WATKINS & JAY WATKINS JR215-1400-00215-1400-00215-14 
2 DANNY COPPIN & GRANT COPPIN215-0400-00215-0400-00215-04 
3 TODD ADAMS & TOMMY RAMZINSKY214-1500-00214-1500-00214-15 
4 JOSEPH LARA & LARRY ROBINSON214-0900-00214-0900-00214-09 
5 JONATHAN CULPEPPER & KRIS CULPEPPER214-0600-00214-0600-00214-06 
6 KURT KOLIBA & MICHAEL SHIMEK214-0300-00214-0300-00214-03 
7 DAVID NESLONEY, SR. & DAVID NESLONEY,JR213-0300-00213-0300-00213-8 JAMES FRANCE & GENE LESSMAN213-0100-00213-0100-00213-01 
9 MIKE PATTERSON & BRETT PHILLIPS212-1400-00212-1400-00212-14 
10 RALPH FRAZIER & MIKE LOTT212-1000-00212-1000-00212-
11 JOE LINDEMANN & TODD CASEY212-0400-00212-0400-00212-04
12 JUDD JOHNSON & BRIAN MIHAIL212-0300-00212-0300-00212-03


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Good to hear that the local boys are doing so well!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Does'nt Capt. Dooms post here? I would like to hear his side of the story.

Thanks


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey!! Look at that. Good ol' Belton boys, Danny and Grant Coppin, hangin in 2nd. That's 2cool. Get 'em guys.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Not sure where you would find a no fishing area around here. I sure don't know the regulations though. Could it be in the ferry landing?
T.K.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Just short of fishing...*

cut bait at the jetties I can't imagine what would be out of bounds. I'll be interested in hearing Jimmie's side of the story.


----------



## Red (Feb 21, 2005)

Maybe he was fishing the Campbell 'T' in POC.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Before this thread flame's outta control. 

I would like to suggest we all wait to hear from the Man himself. 

peace out,
Dave


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

GoingCoastal said:


> I would like to suggest we all wait to hear from the Man himself.
> 
> peace out,
> Dave


Ditto

Kelly


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

imagine that, todd and tommy are near the top again. man those guys are on fire and they're top notch guys to boot. sorry to hear about dooms team and i hope one of the local teams can pull it out.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

SaltwaterAg said:


> imagine that, todd and tommy are near the top again. man those guys are on fire and they're top notch guys to boot. sorry to hear about dooms team and i hope one of the local teams can pull it out.


Yea they smoked everyone at the Redfish Series in POC in April. Man what a stringer. Hate to hear that about Dooms, maybe they'll have a good day today to get back some points.


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

One of my buddies is fishing the deal. I guess from the had his team in 8th place. They lost a fish with about 10 minutes to go in the first one in Rockport that woulda put them in the money but not had them fishing the final day. From what he told me alot of the teams were complaining that the first two tourneys were located so close together along the coast, allowing some of the locals to basically have access to the same areas from the previous tourney. Personally I think everybody was jealous that local team set the record. This is my buddies first year doing it and he loves it. His partner is one of the top guides on the upper coast so I know they're ready for the tourney to get up here.

I wouldn't rush to judgement on what that team was punished for until everything is said and done.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

This is what I posted on another topic. I didn't see this one first. It's total KRAP! Read on. I hope that no one thinks we cheated. We did not cheat and the punishment does not fit the crime. They should have poundage deductions or points deductions etc for small minor violations, just like nascar does. Could you imagine being in Nascar and winning the race, to find out you have been placed in last place because the catch can got left in the car? They pentalize you a lap or hold you for a lap and let you go. They should have done something different.



> You can visit the FLW website and see what they have.
> 
> We did nothing illegal, our fishing methods where and are still legal. The Fish were caught at the ferry landing, but at the correct location and method. The only problem we had was that we used a rope to tie off to the side of the dock.
> 
> ...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's just a shame, sorry to hear that people are like that, you know, not to change the subject but I just flashed on the LL baseball thread, where one ex-coach said they would do anything to win. Maybe some of them young boys grew up learning how to complain/work the system at any cost.
Best of luck to you on your next trip....it's all karma


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

That suxs Capt. I had a feeling it was a ferry issue. Hate to see ya'll get the boot like that. It sure sounds fishy. 
Tight Knot


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Well Jimmie glad to hear your side and I figured there was something up. Fishing the Redfish Series with you and Jason I know you guys are not the type to cheat. I guess i'd be ticked too and hope all comes out ok. I for one would never think of you guys as cheaters, you have beaten us several times as just good fisherman! LoL!! Hope to see ya'll in Rockport, there's not as much money in that one but I really like the series and the bunch we fish against.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

well i don't know you personally but you'll never hear me call you a cheater. it's just unfortunate that a select few have to ruin it for the guys that work hard and do things right. glad to hear your story and sorry ya'll get the boot. hope everything works out. there's other tourneys that would be glad to have you. hang in there.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't give up Jimmy, go all the way to the top and tell them your going public with this at every major event there is. And to think I thought about fishing with YOU KNOW WHO! Freakin' idiots **** me off. The only way to beat them is to beat them at their own game. Their method is eliminating the guys that threaten them. I hope you take this to heart for the next one!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Why does this not surprise me?? Sorry this happened to you Jimmie..


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I had posted this in the other thread, moved it here since this one is getting the most attention.

It seems to me if they thought you were "out of bounds" they wouldn't let you fish day 2.

Prepare yourself to be scrutinized as you become more successful, it's the ugly side of tournament fishing.

Who filed the protest???


----------



## lazywader (Mar 6, 2006)

Man, I'm sorry to hear this thing went down like that. That's a bunch of b.s. What team kept trying to get you dq'd? Drop some names.


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

Usually those who spend a lot of money and can't catch fish protest. They can't believe anyone can do better than them. I failed a polygraph in a Bass tournament one time where I did every thing to the letter of the rules. That was 15 years ago and it still hangs around. Made me give up tournament fishing.

One thing is that the solid teams never worry much about this stuff. Its always a small group of whiners that the Tournament Directors feel they need to listen to. Lots of times this will kill a smaller circuit with less money in it.

Sounds like a lot of petty BS to me. Keep your head up. The good people will respect you for your fishing ability.

Heck even Kevin Van Dam got DQ'd for doing something he did not realize was outside the rules this spring. It just happened later in his career when he already had everyone's respect.


----------



## Team Dad (Mar 20, 2006)

Jimmie,

It is a shame to do that well and have that taken from you. And more than that, it is the stigma that follows you, right or wrong. For what it is worth, those that know you will view this as a VERY unfortunate event. I was not there, so I cannot presume to know all of the facts. I do know enough about you to know that if you were in the wrong, it was an honest mistake. Unfortunately, tournaments, especially high profile events seem to bring out the best, and the worst in people. Some will go to great lengths to get ahead. I have witnessed several wrongful acts while competing in tournaments that made me ashamed to be associated. I have no words to ease your anger, I would be angry as well. All I can say is, from what I know, you have lost NO respect from me. Good luck, Keep fishing hard! 

Mark Lee
"Team Dad"


----------



## MudBeWithYa (Jan 29, 2006)

Fishspanker said:


> Its always a small group of whiners that the Tournament Directors feel they need to listen to.


Hold your head up Jimmy and show them what a model person you really are. Your effort to continue and potential next win will speak volumes for your character so don't let this hold you down longer than a few days. You're a pro afterall is said and done.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Shockwave said:


> Jimmie,
> 
> It is a shame to do that well and have that taken from you. And more than that, it is the stigma that follows you, right or wrong. For what it is worth, those that know you will view this as a VERY unfortunate event. I was not there, so I cannot presume to know all of the facts. I do know enough about you to know that if you were in the wrong, it was an honest mistake. Unfortunately, tournaments, especially high profile events seem to bring out the best, and the worst in people. Some will go to great lengths to get ahead. I have witnessed several wrongful acts while competing in tournaments that made me ashamed to be associated. I have no words to ease your anger, I would be angry as well. All I can say is, from what I know, you have lost NO respect from me. Good luck, Keep fishing hard!
> 
> ...


Well said Mark.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

You got screwed.

Spill it, who were the cry babies?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I appreciate all of your comments. Yes, we got screwed and got screwed deluxe! The more I think about it, the more I get ticked off. If we decide to sue them and were to win, to show everyone this is not about the money, I (can not speak for my partner at this time as I haven't even told him yet!) am going to take my deposit money out and attorney fees out and donate the remaing portion of my money to charity.

I'm not looking to get the money. While I'm no different than anyone on this board and need the money, I'm going to prove to everyone that it's not about the money this time, but more about the principal of this ordeal. My name and reputation are being dragged through the dirt on this one and I'm not happy about it.

By any chance, did anyone see that the headlines that read "Dooms-day"????? Come on!!!! Not only did they make our situation the headline, they stated the wrong rule infraction. You want to know why? Because they can't find a rule to say that we broke. They stated and I quote from their web site


> Although the duo from Portland, Texas, netted a two-fish catch of 16 pounds, 4 ounces to outpace the rest of the field, Dooms and Rieger had their day-one weight disallowed for an infraction that violated the FLW Outdoors rule governing "Permitted Fishing Locations."


We got our fish in a perfectly legal method and location. This is total krap and completely gets me ticked to no end!:headknock The worst part about all of this is that I spoke with the tournament director for nearly 3 hours over the phone and explained this to him. If we were so illegal, than why are we fishing on day 2? Either DQ us or leave us alone.

After I see the weights for day 2, I could simply puke! We could have easily been at over 30 lbs going into the last day and more than likely could have won the entire tournament with a 2 to 4 lb. lead. I know that is not proven because we chose not to fish today, but it was possible. I guess the same could be said for all other entrants, but this is just plain crazy.

Thanks for all of the support guys and gals. Jason and I both appreciate all of the words and trust me, we will be back to fight another day. We did choose not to fish today due to many different reasons. I am not going to stoop to the level of the guys that were head hunting. Some of you on here already know who I have been talking about. A couple of the teams that protested were from Florida. Once again, they dont' know how to fish it or they would have been there before us in there "ultra bad arse and so shallow Lake and Bays!" I spoke with some of those team mates two days before the tournament and they made the comment that they were going to make a stink about the ferry and if they saw someone fishing the ferry they would protest. I asked what they could possibly protest about and they told me they didn't know but they would find something. They did and they won. Not completely, but they did for the time being.

I do plan on seeking legal help in this situation and if we are right and we did not make an error, I will donate my portion of the money to charity to show that I am not in this only for the money. The best thing that I can take home with me everyday is my integrity, dignity, and respect. Keep the money, just don't label me a cheater. In my honest opinion, I've been labeled a cheater by those teams and by the FLW.

I'm very tired after a very long day and plan on going out and fishing tomorrow if I can get up. This has taken a lot out of me and I am very disappointed in this entire situation.

Again, to all of you that are supporting us, we certainly do appreciate it. We hope that we get more support throughout this entire ordeal.

Best Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Now that funny right there*



Red said:


> Maybe he was fishing the Campbell 'T' in POC.


.


----------



## fisherking78 (Dec 18, 2005)

Driving my two ton SUV to McDonalds for a burger reminds me of the resources I spend to catch a fish.


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

If you were not within the 100' no fishing area or did not cast past the sign that states No fishing, I do not see how the DQ could stand. Fishing show this morning stated that you had fished inside the 100' area, He did claim it was second hand info though. Was the DQ from from being tied up in a certain area or fishing within the no fishing zone?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

kingfisherred said:


> If you were not within the 100' no fishing area or did not cast past the sign that states No fishing, I do not see how the DQ could stand. Fishing show this morning stated that you had fished inside the 100' area, He did claim it was second hand info though. Was the DQ from from being tied up in a certain area or fishing within the no fishing zone?


What Fishing Show stated this? What time was it on? No we were not within the 100' area with our fishing lines. There is a sign that states "No Fishing" with an arrow at the bottom pointing towards the ferry. The TD went over this at the captains meeting. He told everyone that if we were going to fish the ferry landing that we could not have our boat past the no fishing sign and we could not cast past the no fishing sign as well as no fish could come from the other side of the sign either. If we made a cast and it landed on the other side of the sign, we were to retrieve it to the sign before we hook up on a fish. If we hooked up on a fish that was past the sign, then that fish would have to be released.

We never caught any fish over the sign, nor did we even cast past the sign. Our boat was an easy 1/2 cast distance away from us, which gave us enough room to make a cast and have some room to work our baits. Plus the tide was ripping in, so the current kept pushing the bait under our boats. All of our fish came from under the boat.

Please give me more information in regards to this show.

Regards,
Jimmie Dooms


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Jimmie, they were probably talking about the 610 outdoors show. It will be on in the morning you might want to call in and give your side of the story since it seems to have gone over the air waves. I didn't hear it but in the 15-20 min. drive to work all I heard was weather report and advertisements.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

CaptDoug said:


> Jimmie, they were probably talking about the 610 outdoors show. It will be on in the morning you might want to call in and give your side of the story since it seems to have gone over the air waves. I didn't hear it but in the 15-20 min. drive to work all I heard was weather report and advertisements.


How do I get in touch with them. The 610 outdoors show? Is this a TV show or a radio show? I take it from the name that this is a Houston based show? I would love it if someone could throw me a bone here so that I can call in and give the true side to this story. I would also like a recording of the show from this as well. The more and more this gets out the worse it is going to get for the FLW. If it keeps going like this, every one that protested will have their names brought out to the table. This is total krap and it is getting way out of hand. I told the FLW that this would end up making us look as if we cheated and that is not the case. It also makes it look as if we blatingly went out and fished non permitted fishing location. This just plain sucks all the way around!:headknock

Dang it I'm going fishing! If you see my boat out there this morning - Give me a little thumbs up!!!

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

*SportsRadio 610
24 Greenway Plaza, 
Suite 1900,
Houston, TX 77046.

Phone Numbers[/U] 
*Call-in Number: 713 572-4610 
Contest Number: 713 390-5610 
Office Number: 713 881-5100
Studio Fax Number: 713 881-5499
Driving Directions Number: 713-881-5211

http://www.sportsradio610.com/contactus.asp


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

My advice is do not get a attorney. It ends up hurting other tournament guys who are like your self. There is a small group of life time idiots that you never can prove anything to. Move on. Do it with class. I would say that I totally disagree with their decision but we got in this to fish tournaments fairly and that is what we are going to continue to do. That will get you the respect of those whose respect is meaningful. You have a lot more supporters than you would ever know. The others just make theirselves more noticeable.

It is possible to be accused and unfortunately convicted of a preceived rule infraction that is merely based on rule interpretation. Sounds like thats what happened in your case.

Sometimes these DQ's are where there is no question the team that was DQ'd did something they knew they should not be doing or just did not know the rules. I do not see how that could be applied in your case.

Look how Kevin Van Dam handled his DQ this year. That's the right way to do it. Put out a short statement and put it behind you.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

I think if you look at the fact that this is associated with wal-mart we then begin to realize the mentality of the people you are dealing with...can you say short bus! My grandfather started a bass club in Austin in the 1970's and by the late 80's no one in our family would have anything to do with it as it turned into a good ole boys club full of narrow minded ego ridden pea brains. As for the FLW I cringe every time I see them in salt water because I know that before long our bays will be over run with bubba-speed boat and his brilliant buddy's. These tourney's are nothing more than a vehicle for MONEY making and character (unfortunately) has nothing to do with it. It sounds like you got hosed by some crybaby and he did not have the cajones to settle it amongst yourselves quitely...and poo on the tourney folks for letting it get out of hand as well. Its like the crybaby in the schoolyard game of baseball crying cheater cause he can't win otherwise. And I agree with Fishspanker that Van Dam is a class act with lots of dignity. If I could carry a shotgun full of slugs on the bay I figure there would be about 20 boats that would never make it back to the docks on any given weekend because they are rude disrespectful idiots....but that is a whole other story. Keep your head up man and remember "walk softly and carry a big stick"....karma is a mofo!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Jimmie, I would call in at a prime time tomorrow morning 5:45-6am. But beware his side kick fishes these tourneys. They may not want to talk to you, and just let the perceived infraction stand. Or not. We'll see.

You might be able to call today and set up a scheduled time to call in? Just a thought.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Jimmie, I applaud you for posting up your version. Actions like this can sure take the fun out of competing. So long as you know that you followed the rules I would let it bother me too much. Just consider the source and get back to having fun.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Now you are going to bash WalMart. I guess you could also blame Bush.


zihuatanejo said:


> I think if you look at the fact that this is associated with wal-mart we then begin to realize the mentality of the people you are dealing with...can you say short bus! My grandfather started a bass club in Austin in the 1970's and by the late 80's no one in our family would have anything to do with it as it turned into a good ole boys club full of narrow minded ego ridden pea brains. As for the FLW I cringe every time I see them in salt water because I know that before long our bays will be over run with bubba-speed boat and his brilliant buddy's. These tourney's are nothing more than a vehicle for MONEY making and character (unfortunately) has nothing to do with it. It sounds like you got hosed by some crybaby and he did not have the cajones to settle it amongst yourselves quitely...and poo on the tourney folks for letting it get out of hand as well. Its like the crybaby in the schoolyard game of baseball crying cheater cause he can't win otherwise. And I agree with Fishspanker that Van Dam is a class act with lots of dignity. If I could carry a shotgun full of slugs on the bay I figure there would be about 20 boats that would never make it back to the docks on any given weekend because they are rude disrespectful idiots....but that is a whole other story. Keep your head up man and remember "walk softly and carry a big stick"....karma is a mofo!!


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Well after speaking to several people, the word is it was made very clear at the captains meeting to stay out of the ferry landing, and repeated on VHF during takeoff.

I don't know all the details and It's not for me to judge, but since a few are deciding to judge FLW without even hearing from them (and I doubt you will).

FLW sets their rules, either abide by them or don't fish it. When you violate one and decide to air it out on a public forum, tell your side and let it be. Don't slander companies or organizations in the process. It could cost you.

Jimmy, if you had talked to a lawyer he should have told you don't discuss it with anyone, let alone here. And I'm sure he would have advised you to not slander FLW and their sponsors.

JMO of coarse, but after reading your side and responses I'm just not seeing you in the light a lot of others are.

Another team had a fish DQ'd that was too big, it measured in their boat and was a tad over at the weigh in. They didn't call any lawyers, they humbled themselves and accepted it, because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Folks, this is a highly personal issue for Capt. Dooms. Please let's keep things civil and avoid legal terms like slander.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

GonnaMissR said:


> Well after speaking to several people, the word is it was made very clear at the captains meeting to stay out of the ferry landing, and repeated on VHF during takeoff.
> 
> I don't know all the details and It's not for me to judge, but since a few are deciding to judge FLW without even hearing from them (and I doubt you will).
> 
> ...





> *Well after speaking to several people, the word is it was made very clear at the captains meeting to stay out of the ferry landing, and repeated on VHF during takeoff*.


Well your source wasn't paying attention at all at the captains meeting then, nor was he the morning of take-off. This was explained to everyone and if you don't believe me, ask any other tournament boat there. They can not stop us from fishing there, period! They told us specifically that we could fish there, but that our boat could not be across the "No Fishing" sign, nor could our lure be casted past that sign as well. If for some reason your cast ends up past the sign, we are to retrieve it and not begin fishing that lure until it is on the correct side of the sign. If while trying to retrieve your lure from the wrong side of the sign and you happen to catch a fish on the other side of the sign, that fish must be released as it would not be a legal fish.



> *FLW sets their rules, either abide by them or don't fish it. When you violate one and decide to air it out on a public forum, tell your side and let it be. Don't slander companies or organizations in the process. It could cost you.*


Let me tell you another thing. After having the headlines on the FLW read "Dooms-Day", they started the whole thing. I didn't break the rule they say that I did. I was perfectly legal and my fish were taken from legal fishing waters. So that statement is wrong right there.



> *Jimmy, if you had talked to a lawyer he should have told you don't discuss it with anyone, let alone here. And I'm sure he would have advised you to not slander FLW and their sponsors.*


I didn't hire a lawyer. I did talk to one (a friend) and I do have a leg to stand on, but I really don't want to go that far and probably won't. The point is that it's not about the money, it's about the reputation and being head hunted. What do I do? They tell every single person that it's OK to fish it, 2 other teams fish it before we can, but we happen to know how to catch them, so we get pentalized. How fair is that?



> *JMO of coarse, but after reading your side and responses I'm just not seeing you in the light a lot of others are.*


Thanks for your support. I'm glad you seem to be the one person on here with all of the "true" facts and have such reliable sources. This will all come out clean I hope. You see, it is people like you that have me concerned about my reputation. I play by the rules and don't like others that don't. I simply don't like the way our situation was handled. If it was a rule infraction, then let it be, but don't come out and say that I fished unfishable waters and knew it. That is just plain krap.



> *Another team had a fish DQ'd that was too big, it measured in their boat and was a tad over at the weigh in. They didn't call any lawyers, they humbled themselves and accepted it, because it's the right thing to do*


We are not even talking about the same thing here. That happens all of the time. That's just a plain accident or they only had one fish all day, caught that one that was really close. Keep the one that is close, if it makes it there, then you've gotta big one that just made it. If it gets DQ'd, then oh well, you were coming in with one fish anyhow. So, that statement just doesn't fit this. Have you actually read anything I've written so far?


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Remember to never enter a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent......


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm not trying to attack your integrity Jimmy, I'm just trying to see both sides.



> Well your source wasn't paying attention at all at the captains meeting then, nor was he the morning of take-off. This was explained to everyone and if you don't believe me, ask any other tournament boat there. They can not stop us from fishing there, period! They told us specifically that we could fish there, but that our boat could not be across the "No Fishing" sign, nor could our lure be casted past that sign as well. If for some reason your cast ends up past the sign, we are to retrieve it and not begin fishing that lure until it is on the correct side of the sign. If while trying to retrieve your lure from the wrong side of the sign and you happen to catch a fish on the other side of the sign, that fish must be released as it would not be a legal fish.


If there was that big of a deal made out of it, then it's a no brainer. Don't fish there.



> Let me tell you another thing. After having the headlines on the FLW read "Dooms-Day", they started the whole thing. I didn't break the rule they say that I did. I was perfectly legal and my fish were taken from legal fishing waters. So that statement is wrong right there.


I'll agree that was a poor choice in words for a headline.



> I didn't hire a lawyer. I did talk to one (a friend) and I do have a leg to stand on, but I really don't want to go that far and probably won't. The point is that it's not about the money, it's about the reputation and being head hunted. What do I do? They tell every single person that it's OK to fish it, 2 other teams fish it before we can, but we happen to know how to catch them, so we get pentalized. How fair is that?


You should have if you feel you were wronged, in your words "its the point of the thing". And to say no one can catch those fish. Have you ever tossed a penny off the ferry? They'll hit anyhting you throw at them!



> Thanks for your support. I'm glad you seem to be the one person on here with all of the "true" facts and have such reliable sources. This will all come out clean I hope. You see, it is people like you that have me concerned about my reputation. I play by the rules and don't like others that don't. I simply don't like the way our situation was handled. If it was a rule infraction, then let it be, but don't come out and say that I fished unfishable waters and knew it. That is just plain krap.


Your right I don't have all the facts, but a ruling was made and I doubt it's because FLW and Wal Mart had it out for you. 
Are you going to stop fishing competitively? Because slamming the circuit will prevent others from doing so.
I'm not sure what you mean by "people like me". Is it people that know theres two sides to everyhting?



> We are not even talking about the same thing here. That happens all of the time. That's just a plain accident or they only had one fish all day, caught that one that was really close. Keep the one that is close, if it makes it there, then you've gotta big one that just made it. If it gets DQ'd, then oh well, you were coming in with one fish anyhow. So, that statement just doesn't fit this. Have you actually read anything I've written so far?


Do you bring in oversize fish all the time? Whats the penalty for that in a game where ounces can mean the difference in thousands of dollars?

Let me just be clear, this isn't a personal attack toward you at all. I don't even know you. Just another perspective is all.

If you have anyhting else to say to me we can do it email or PM.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Wow


Bill,

Answer the man if you don't mind. Were we or were we not allowed to fish there as I stated? What was the regulation on the sign? Give a little help here.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

*Websters*

I believe the word you are looking for is blatantly. I'm all for ya so Dont take it as anything but constructive criticism.You used the term blatingly several times.Which is not a word that Im aware of.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You are assuming alot of things since you were not there. I don't know what your agenda is with that or even if you have one. People asked and he answered. I don't get why you have entered this debate. Please show Capt. Dooms the respect you would like to receive yourself. A number of good people have posted here in support of his integrity.

I'm going to bow out of this discussion. Please consider what I am saying. This seems like the wrong place for him to have to defend himself. JMO.



GonnaMissR said:


> I'm not trying to attack your integrity Jimmy, I'm just trying to see both sides.
> 
> If there was that big of a deal made out of it, then it's a no brainer. Don't fish there.
> 
> ...


----------



## TOO (Jun 11, 2004)

Captain, sent you a PM regarding the Tyson boat. Hope to clear something up I've been wondering about.


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

The FLW made a mistake by not making themselves as clear as they needed to be. They should have said no fishing within 500 yards of the ferry no matter what the sign says. You are not from Florida and you understand the problems surrounding fishing the ferry. Every tourist that rides the ferry sees those fish. The temptation is great but so is the risk. You have to ask yourself why only a couple of teams tried to catch those fish. We all know that they are winning fish and only two minutes from takeoff yet we all chose to make runs in tough conditions only to find few fish. I feel for you and know you are ******. I personally dont think that catching the resident ferry fish is what competition is all about. On my way home yesterday I dumped some fritos on those fish and they ate every one. It is clear to me that you did everything you could to stay within the law but the risk of protest was still there. It will soon pass and you can get back to catching fish.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Igonorance of the rules is no excuse - not the case here as in KVD's DQ. He has stated that he knew the rule, did not break it and if he had I know he would have taken his ruling and moved on. 

I understand exactly where Jimmy is coming from. He needs to stand up for being falsely accused. A rap like this can follow you for a long time and you must stand up for yourself. This could hurt for years to come, especially with how the sponsors will view it. No matter how you write it, everyone will view it as cheating and that it why he must set the record straight. It may very well be that an apology from FLW in the papers, on radio and on TV is what he will need to seek. 
Jimmy is a stand up guy and he will prove that. He shouldn't have to prove that, but he must - to the FLW TD's, not here in these forums.

Hit it out of the park Jimmy, I think you have a large bat to swing on this one.

GCB


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Mike Miller's post is right on.

We could have fished the ferry.......but chose not to because I personally feel that it is not what the "sport" is all about. But that's just me. To each his own.
There were tons of small fish locally.....and we decided on day 1 to be a hero or zero..........we gambled on running to an area on the Matagorda shoreline that we didn't pre-fish but we knew had potential to hold big reds.
Well...we zero'ed! Such is life.
It was a gamble.
Fishing the ferry is a no brainer.......anyone can catch'em there. But the risk of being DQ'ed is far to great for me to fish there in a tournament of this caliber.
But that's just me and how I feel about it.
The ferry issue was discussed during the captain's meeting.....although a little vague..it was enough for us to know that anyone fishing that area is at risk for being DQ'ed.
There was an announcment on the VHF radio prior to take-off stating the off limits around the ferry landing. I heard it perfectly clear.

Anyway....the whole situation stinks. Jimmy, I feel for you and what your having to walk through. I really don't think you feel like you did anything intentionally wrong....but the risks far outweigh the gains.
It's very unfortunate for you and the FLW.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*We don't consider you guys as cheaters.*

We talked about it yesterday in the boat. I knew that it would come up here and so far it has been a well mannered response.
To us cheaters try to hide what they do and this was out in the open for all to see.

We too got the impression that it was better to just pass on the ferry and move on. I was told that during the week they had run boats out for running in making a cast and pulling out fish. During the captains meeting I expected them to make the ferry completely out of bounds but they chose not to and here we are.

The whole deal is unfortunate for all of us and I think it will blow over.

Ranger Bob


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok, so now it's not the place he chose to fish, but the "fish" he fished. Give me a break. It seems only those that fished the tourney are giving him flak, a little jealousy here guys? Like to see the front runner fall on his face?

I hear it time in and time out, if it is legal that it is ok, well it seems what he did was "legal". But now you want to turn the tables and say well in a tournament of this caliber you shouldn't fish those kind of fish. What? Isn't that like the argument between the fly fishing guys and us that use lures, "my fish is better than yours since it came off a fly" so your red was better or "more earned " since you ran farther for it? Give me a break. You guys would be squealin like a stuck pig if this happened to you.

And to say that his protests will hurt other fisherman is a joke, stop saying that it is ridiculous. If anything the protest can help clear things up for the future. And screw Walmart why would you be concerned about them?

Rooster you stated that you were at risk of DQ so it was not in black and white was it? And the anouncement over the radio before take off, did it give a distance to the ferry landing? If not than fishing outside the ferry landing signs sounds ok to me, as long as they followed "Previously set rules", not these supposed announcements on the boat radios. And he said others fished it also, did they get DQ'ed, if not then Jimmie you have a good case.

I say go after them Jimmie.


----------



## redfish hillbilly (Mar 9, 2005)

Jimmie

The headline "Dooms Day" was posted Thursday night when it was talking about you being in first place. The article was later changed after they zeroed your day one catch. I do not believe that FLW has anything against you. I believe that they run the best operation that I have competed in. I believe their people are top notch. I wish this situtation would not have taken place. Believe me it is really tempting to fish the ferry landing when you look down and see hundreds of reds. I would not have fished there after hearing what the TD said at the Capt. meeting. I do wish they would have just said that the whole ferry landing area was off limits then all of this would not have taken place. When I left there this morning I saw a HUGE sign that says NO DOCKING OR MOORING this sign is a good ways down from the landing, but it appears to be for that whole wall from the landing to the end of the wall. That is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm in agreement with Mike Miller. The FLW knew specifically that the Ferry Landing would be the issue, they knew it all week. The discussion of an area closed to fishing was ambiguous, Winter closure Wildlife Refuge was used as an example of an area closed to fishing. I can not recall the words Ferry Landing coming from the podium, although it was echoed from boat crews several times throughout the discussion of clarification of Areas Closed to Fishing. I also agree with Mike Miller that the Ferry Landing should have been closed for 500 yards in and outbound of both landings.

That being said.

The Redfish at the Ferry have been there for as long as the ferry's have. Pet schools for the enjoyment of tourists and locals, they are part of the ambiance, the Port A. experience. I don't find any sport in picking off those fish, and I do find it in poor form of those who would during a professional competition. I would put that in the same class of scoreing a Boone & Crockett next to a mailbox on any of the streets of Port Mansfield.
I trust the (F.L.Word) will be spoken with crystal clairity by the Redfish Cup in Port A. this next August.

Now that I've gotten that off my chest. I'm gonna go out back and shoot the Grackle's that I've decoyed useing black socks atop the fence with my Cliff Webb signature edition Blo-Gun. 

Kersey

ps. deke no jelously, i had it figured all week to be won at the ferry for the second time. i won a guides cup some 15 years ago at the hl&p discharge. all top 5 stringers came from there, in the face of a blue cold october norther. i've never been comfortable with my effort to win that event. the trophy cup is in my barn, it has held treats for the horses for most of those past years.
i can point and say potlicker because i know that finger has been pointed back at myself before, i don't like it either


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*It may not be my place to say but...*

If you go back and read Jimmie's post he clearly states that he did not fish toward the ferry.

"The FLW TD, Ronnie, made it perfectly clear that it was legal to fish there as long as we were outside of the "No fishing" sign as well as not casting past it."

So it wasn't a matter of giving into temptation. It was a matter of someone trying to stir the pot. If there were other boats doing the same thing then why weren't they scrutinized?

"First thing in the morning there were over 10 different teams talking about going there, but they didn't think they could get there because of their boat number. When we left out at #19, we went straight to the landing. There was already 2 boats tied up to the exact same spot."


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is the email adress for angler relations with the flw redfish tour, let er' rip [email protected]


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

deke,

The difference is.........I'm not "squealing like a pig"......cuz we CHOSE not to risk our tournament and reputation by catching fish under the ferry!

You were not there........you didn't hear what was said.......you didn't have any pressure!
It's easy to judge when you don't have the experience or facts.
Jimmy Dooms will have an uphill battle against Forrest L. Woods....believe me.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone for your support. I've told everyone the truth about what happened and told my side of the story. What matters most is that we did not cheat. If we broke a rule it was by total ignorance. Not to mention, the FLW didn't even know about it either. I'm going to say one last thing about this entire ordeal and then I would ask everyone to feel free to talk more, but comments towards me or questions about this, please call me at 361-443-3784 or pm me.

The sign that they are talking about that states "No Fishing / No Mooring" is on another wall around the corner from where we were tied up. Remember, on the side we were fishing from, the FLW gave every angler permission to fish "Up to the sign". So, if the sign around the corner states "No Fishing / No Mooring", then why can I fish, but can not moor my boat? Because from where we were moored or tied up at the sign they used against us was not revalent.

Regards,

Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

If you knew where easy fish were it would be foolish not to catch them if they were in a legal fishing spot. Others should not condemn you for catching what they claim to be above catching. Like Rick said, he won the guides cup fishing the spillway which was perfectly legal. Ya'll did what it takes to win legally.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Sow Trout,

You still don't get it! To this day, Rick still regrets fishing there and winning that tournament in that fashion. He said that! His trophy holds "horse feed"!
It means nothing to him.
THAT'S THE DIFFERENCE!
The Culpeppers ran all the way to the land cut for three days..........very risky. But they won by scouting and staying with the fish...and it all came together for them. Congrats are in order for sure!
THAT'S THE DIFFERENCE!

Oh well, it will be interesting to see how this all unfolds. If the FLW ever reads this thread....Jimmy is "Doomed" for sure.

Bill


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*uh huh*



ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Sow Trout,
> 
> You still don't get it! To this day, Rick still regrets fishing there and winning that tournament in that fashion. He said that! His trophy holds "horse feed"!
> It means nothing to him.
> ...


That is why it is best to just skip the entire "tourney" scene and the holier than thou attitudes that go with it and just get back to nice, relaxing fishing. If it is legal and within tourney rules and someone can win the tourney by fishing there, then they are the smarter angler.

As an avid angler and bystander, I can say the FLW can take their tournies and shove them you know where if this is the kind of **** that happens... Why the heck would anyone even want to watch a bunch of crybabies whining about someone who just whooped their arse? Grown men to boot! If I wanted to see something like that, I'd turn on "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy" or another similar program. And if Jimmie is doomed if the FLW sees the thread, I think the black eye will be on them.....


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Bill/Rooster...please PM me..*



ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Oh well, it will be interesting to see how this all unfolds. If the FLW ever reads this thread....Jimmy is "Doomed" for sure.
> 
> Bill


Bill..why are you hating Jimmy so much....This sure doesn't sound like the humble, christian man I met last year at Tops N Towers..It sounds like to me Jimmy was accused of a "GRAY" area infraction...your terse statements are insinuating cheating...

PM me and explain...I find this out of character for you...

Jeff B..


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I bet that isnt what he was saying as he spent the money he won fishing there. This is the kind of b/s that turns people off from what you guys do. Try and run off the little guys that dont run 65-60 mph boats to get to the land cut daily or to get offshore 100 miles and back in a day. He should have won fair and squar but some rich boys complained aboutg some bs and got heard because they got the money to pay the fees all the time and get heard.



ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Sow Trout,
> 
> You still don't get it! To this day, Rick still regrets fishing there and winning that tournament in that fashion. He said that! His trophy holds "horse feed"!
> It means nothing to him.
> ...


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's the one thing that bothers me... 

Why not fish the second day / remainder of the tournament under protest / appeal of the decision? 

If the WalMart Tour does not have a "Rule" with this type of "protection" for all those involved, the Tour is a joke. period. 

Having competed for MANY years as a tourning golf professional, I can tell you that "questionable rules infractions" occur in almost every golf tournament (the difference is we usually call the infraction on ourselves). 

The solution: play out with a second ball until holed out on the hole in question. Once the day is complete, the Rules committee, witnesses, competitor making the allegation (if the case) & the player in question have a little pow-wow and settle it...but the only way to settle it is to finish the hole / tournament. 

This could easily and professionally be handled without the risk of dragging someone or the event organizers though the mud. 

I don't know you from Adam, but I would suggest two things...If you are serious about legal counsel, I suggest you keep quite, and the second thing...review the Rule Book & By Laws from cover to cover. Look for something that addresses appealic procedures in the event of a ruling. If it is not there...it is in your favor if you are going to pursue legal action. 

Keep in mind, Roberto DeVenzio was DQed from the Master's Tournament after winning it...why? He signed an incorrect scorecard...not for a lower score...but a higher score by 1 shot. Honest mistake in the excitement of just winning a green jacket...but the disqualification stood. Ask most golfers what they know about the golfing record of Mr. DeVenzio and they would say "wasn't he DQed after winning the Master's?"... Tough legacy, but I doubt the FLW tour's stop in Port A or where ever it is qualifies as Augusta National. 

Fight it if you feel compelled to...and continue to kick their butts. Nothing better than winning down the road and rubbing the Tour / Tour Officials nose in some "****" while they're handing you a trophy & check.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

From reading all of this mess it appears that all teams involved knew up front a couple days before the tournament that if they fished this particular Ferry that there would be trouble. This right here and the egos involved is why many of us stay away from the tournament circuits. This type of BS started years ago with the bass tournaments and now its a crying shame that the salt water tournaments are going in the same direction.

Blackie


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Oh yeah, I get it completely. Rick won that tournament, but what he realized is that it didn't mean anything just as so many of these tournaments don't mean anything. One tournament was won be some guys who fished at the jetties. What does that prove? That they could cull too large fish until they lucked into the right size? And using fish bites or Gulp is like using natural bait. How do those that win using those feel? And why can't anglers find fish in the vacinity of the tournament. Maybe it is really about a boat race and not about being able to find fish in a linited area area. Yeah, I get it only too clearly. I think it may be you who doesn't get it.


ROOSTER REDCHASER said:


> Sow Trout,
> 
> You still don't get it! To this day, Rick still regrets fishing there and winning that tournament in that fashion. He said that! His trophy holds "horse feed"!
> It means nothing to him.
> ...


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Here is a fact to consider. You will be told to move from the ferry landing if you are in violation. There is no maybe you are too close. The folks running the ferrys will tell you once, second time the Coasties will move you. If Jimmie or anyone else was in violation, he would not be there very long.The ferry landing deals with this everyday with zero tolerance.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Interesting....


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Jeff B..................PM is on the way.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

Take the FLW back to Arkansas and off the bays, I have viewed these tourney's with scepticism since day one. A bunch of grown men, with really fast brightly decorated boats and cool shirts with patches all over them....yipee. Reaks way too much of nascar for me. Fishing is supposed to be a relaxed contemplative activity...not a race. Take the money out of the tourney and see how that works out.


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

zihuatanejo said:


> Take the FLW back to Arkansas and off the bays, I have viewed these tourney's with scepticism since day one. A bunch of grown men, with really fast brightly decorated boats and cool shirts with patches all over them....yipee. Reaks way too much of nascar for me. Fishing is supposed to be a relaxed contemplative activity...not a race. Take the money out of the tourney and see how that works out.


You have my vote!!!!


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

elusive2000 said:


> They were fishing in the ferry landing after it was made clear that no one was to be near it. They received 10 or 12 protests because of it.


I thought Mr. Dooms said that they were instructed not to fish in the no fishing area? "Near" is a relative term. I can't imagine a td would give out a rule like that. Did the other anglers who fished the same spot get dq'ed also?
Or do the rules only apply to those who aren't heavily sponsored? 
Smell's like bs to me, but I've thought tournaments were bs ever since BASS made boat racing a part of it.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Makoman1 said:


> You have my vote!!!!


Mine too


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Exacatly what Jab said.


And isn't it funny that alot of the flak Jimmie is getting is from guys who have very few posts(, Rick, Mike Miller, Hillbilly, Sea Craft 2 posts, especially Elusive, one post?) and also fished the tourney? What you guys get calls to come here and take shots at Jimmie? The lack of posts on most other threads means that people are just new and as a site are still growing big time, but this is different. And why are so concerned about the "sponsors"? Walmart is like a cockroach, it will be one of the only things to survive a nuclear war. LOL

Rick, it sounds like you adapted to the situation(a front) as well as some others and you prevailed. You should be proud. Why does that not mean anything to you? What the fish would be "better, or more earned" if they came off a reef on a shoreline? Sorry it sounds like ego, and the same thing I said before. My fish is better than yours since I caught it on a fly and you used a regular lure, does it not? We keep getting the "it doesn't matter how it was caught as long as it was legal" issue brought up to us all the time on these boards, buat now that doesn't matter? Why? It seems other in your group feel the same way(Rooster). 

So the Culpeppers ran to the landcut, good for them and the gas companies, so that means that they earned their fish more than Jimmie did? No. Just spent less time fishing. Sounds like Jimmie fished smart. And elusive, it also sounds like it wasn't made clear, as said by others involved also, but hind sight is 20/20 huh. 

Basicly it was a grey area at best, but nothing in writing stated it and spelled out exactly what could and couldn't be done. Jimmie fished where he thought he could catch fish, as he stated, other teams fished there also, were they DQ'ed? Your fish are not better than his since you burned more gas, sorry, they aren't.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Going fishing is for the sport...

Sound like tournaments are about WINNING.

Just because the fish at the ferry are supposedly easy doesn't mean anyone can catch them. I think he fished smart, and others came away empty handed.


----------



## speck1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Deke,

Your 1000 posts dont make you the authority on jacksheet. It just means you spend alot more time on your computer than you do fishing. I have been on this board for a long time and choose to read instead of post. I am not bashing Jimmie as I dont even know him but I had enough sense to stay away from the ferry. I am sure that only that days catch was not allowed, he should have fished the second day. Common sense has to come in to play sometime. With that much controversy before the tourny it was not a smart decision to fish there. I have no idea about the other teams that fished there. If one was disqualified then they all should have been. I cant imagine that more than a couple would have taken the risk. It is kinda ironic who filed the protest if that is actually the case. People like Deke are exactly why I dont post often.


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

deke said:


> Exacatly what Jab said.
> 
> And isn't it funny that alot of the flak Jimmie is getting is from guys who have very few posts
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

deke,

We burned a grand total of 9 US. Gallons in 2 days, finished 63rd or so.

I wouldn't know Jimmie Dooms if I saw him.

Ego ? Yep ! as a young bay fishing guide ('80s) now I'm just getting old in the fast lane. Ego isn't the only thing that's not as important as it once was.

Nope ! I potlicked, and blocked others from the same. I was indeed more gratified to finish 2nd the following year 4 o/z behind Jimmy West on a weekend that The City of Galveston Chamber of Commerce photographed for post cards.

Culpepper's were not at the Land Cut.

Not new here. Just reserved. 
Mont, will be my character witness.

It's a fact. Everyone has their own unique reason to fish this Great Gulf Coast. My personal gratification probably would not be obtained in your style of fishing. I am quite sure you would struggle enjoying angling in my zone. We all have comfort levels we fish within, some push the boundries more than others. Like zelous children in the park, some are content in the sand box. Others see how high the swing set will take us before the slack in the chain slaps us back down to earth.

With Upmost Respect.
Truely


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

*Everyone needs to RELAX!*

I stated the legal issue when I was ticked to no end. I'm still not happy, but rest assured the FLW will be getting a call from me tomorrow. All I'm looking for is to have my name cleared. The rule they state I broke is incorrect.

You fellas stating that you were in the event and were at the captains meeting and say that he was warning us or trying to make it clear not to go there are full of krap yourself. If he wanted to make it clear, he should have said no one within 500 yards of the ferry or a no fishing sign. That would have ended it right there. You all know what was said and if you thought it was risky, oh well I guess you were the hero this past weekend.

I'm a lot less ticked right now and appreciate all the support by this board, pm's, and phone calls. Trust me, I've had over 30 phone calls from other teams and they are not happy the way it was handled. They know that we were legal and they know that we would have never blatingly broken a rule. If I was tied up and in the wrong then so be it, it's a lesson learned and we'll go on, but don't state that we were fishing in an unauthorized area when we were not.

Also, to you fellas in the tournament, you were not at the meeting between us and the FLW after day 1. So, don't act like you know what we did was wrong. They even told us point blank our fish were legally caught, we just screwed up by putting a rope on the bulk head.

Regards,
Jimmie


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Jimmy leave us your p.o. and i'll send you some money i was going to spend at wally world.We could all help out THIS AIN'T RIGHT


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

I just wanted to get in on this thread, nothing valid or important to say. Oh ya I do have one thing to say ,Deke, never never interpret one's fishing skills to ttmb posts, lol. Rick and Mike, well ok just Mike is and has been on all the big fish catching scenes. Rick was (NOTE the past tense, like cobweb past tense) on the big fish scene but I think its cause of the troll doll he keeps on his maverick.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

This whole thread is outta control.......
Most people don't know any of the facts or history.
My post about Jimmy being "Doomed" was about this and only this: If HE decides to tackle the FLW through the court system. I truly believe that would be an expensive "uphill" battle.
I also believe that Mr. Dooms truly believes that he did nothing to deserve the punishment. THAT'S OK WITH ME! To each his own and he is entitled to his own opinion......whatever that may be.
I only wish the best for that team...and I mean that and Jimmy knows that.

As far as this board is concerned....this will be my last post here. I 2 am a reader of post mostly...and don't actually post alot for fear of the "Wrath of Elitist"!

So.....adios 2 cool.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Rules*

I think everyone needs to reread the *Rules *of this site,I mean treat every post like your saying it face to face in front of your mom.If you have a problem with a post send them a P/M and discuss it between yourselves.or just turn the page and go on.Start your own post with your own views or whatever,but stop the BLAH BLAH BLAH back and forth.This site was made to share info,make friends,have a good time,Period.I have no opinion on this issue,but 90 posts ,come on now,give it a break.Any one catch any nice fish this weekend,where,how ,thats what I want to know.Whoever started this thread had every right to do so,those that support it,post up,those that don't start your own,and let those that support you post up on it.GEEZ 
Just my .02 worth Mr.Robo57!!


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Brad,

Sir.

You ! are the only male I know, who wears their own Hodgeman Waders sporting the Stretch Mark "Pat"ern. 
I think of you every time I go to the HEB for a can of Gold Fish Food. They herd you past most of the produce, beyond the "Melon on the Floor" area (that's when I see you comizerating with the pet school pat.p) in the cantalope quadrant.

Respect to all.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Sea, as I stated before IMO it seemed differnt in this case. I re-read your post and see that you were not taking a direct shot at him, so my appologies to you.

Mike, your right, i'm not even sure what jacksheet is. "I am not bashing Jimmie as I dont even know him" yet you still take shots at him in the same papagraph? And if me taking his side bothers you than so be it.

Rick, I never asked how much gas you burned, it was an example, my fish is better than yours because.... Never said they ran to the Land Cut, someone else did.

"I am quite sure you would struggle enjoying angling in my zone. We all have comfort levels we fish within, some push the boundries more than others. Like zelous children in the park, some are content in the sand box. Others see how high the swing set will take us before the slack in the chain slaps us back down to earth."

Nice elitist remark, and so cleverly disguised, and you wonder why people think poorly of "some" tournament fisherman. first you have no clue who I am. Since you fish this particular tournament you are better than me and the others here that choose not to? You spending a couple a grand a weekend to fish makes you better than us? Oh, and please explain to all us novices "your ZONE".

"With Upmost Respect.
Truely"

Really? I'm sure you figured us dumb, non motivated, fishing ignorant, wallflower, non-FLW tournament types wouldn't see the condecending tone in that. And I bet it took you awhile to get all the school yard analogies together. It took us a heap o' time to be figurin it out, but we be didin it.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

read within, what you need. 
any tournament will do, i'm obsessive, and admit to such. your with the DHS right !

grumpy old guy

ps. explain "we didin it" i do not understand your meaning ? my ZONE is where i am comfortable within my angling habits, likes and dislikes. yours too, is your own comfort area of habit. no accusation of an improprity


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

"we just screwed up by putting a rope on the bulk head."

Sounds like that's what the main issue is about. Did any other tourney boats do the same and did they weigh any fish? Were there any witnesses that had a say in the matter? 

The section of the rules that you were alledged to break was the "Permitted Fishing Locations" part where the penalty is prescribed as " * If a team must violate any part of this rule due to an emergency or for any other reason, their catch for that day will not be counted."

So, the penalty assessed was consistent with the rules. The question remains of course whether that section was "actually" violated.


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*An infraction and not a blatant attempt.*

A small sample of the rules that pertain to this matter. I hi-lighted certain areas.

All those that fished there were not DQed most probably because there was no protest filed against them. and they were not required to take the polygraph and questioned about their fishing location. The no mooring sign I believe it is on the far side away from where Jimmy fished and very easy to overlook was not brought up in the captains meeting but is addressed in rule eleven.

Rule number one tells the whole story and is a standard rule in all profesional events.

The last part of rule seven is what I think Bill was talking about, (correct me if I am wrong Bill) you do not mess with Wal-Mart or the other sponsors.

The last sentence sets forth the penalty that was handed down.

The funny part is I never saw any signs at all on the Port A side. They were supposedly down due to the construction going on.

The question that I have is what did the rest of you guys think about the little speech given about disturbing the grass in Red Fish Bay? I thought that was a pretty liberal interpretation compared to all that I had read and heard up to that point.


These rules will remain unchanged during the year 2006. *Interpretation of these rules will be left exclusively to the tournament director. *Decisions of the tournament director are final in all matters and are not subject to appeal. Protests must be made in writing within 30 minutes of the official check-in time of the final flight of each tournament day. 
*7. Sportsmanship* 

All contestants are required to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy and conservation and to conduct themselves in a manner that will be a credit to themselves, to FLW Outdoors, FLW Outdoors' sponsors, the sport of fishing and FLW Outdoors' efforts to promote the sport. Examples of conduct not complying with those standards include, but are not limited to, the following: 
*Violation of, or failure to comply with, any of the official rules for the 2006 Wal-Mart FLW Redfish Series. *
Consumption of alcoholic beverages or any kind of mind-altering substance during tournament hours extending through the awards presentation. 
Abuse of, or addiction to, mind-altering substances. 
Conviction of a felony within the past 36 months. 
Suspension/disqualification from any tournament or fishing organization. 
*Any other words, conduct or actions reflecting unfavorably upon efforts to promote safety, sportsmanship, fair competition and compliance with the tournament rules, or which fail to comply with the standards set forth in the first sentence of paragraph 7. *

*In case of any conduct not complying with the standards, FLW Outdoors shall have the right to refuse any application, or to deny a confirmed application, by returning the entry fee of a previously accepted application, or to disqualify a contestant. *
*11. Permitted fishing locations *


*Teams may fish anywhere on tournament waters available to the public and accessible by boat, except areas designated as "off limits," "no boats," "no motors" or "no fishing" by local, state or federal officials. *
All angling must be conducted from the boat. At no time may a contestant leave the boat to land a fish or to make the boat more accessible to fishing waters. 
Teams must leave and return to the official checkpoint by boat. The boat must remain in the tournament waters during the tournament day. No tournament boat may be loaded on the trailer before the weigh-in except with the permission of the tournament director. 
In the event of equipment failure or emergency, there will be only two permitted methods of team members returning to the official check-in: 
by both partners remaining in their boat and being towed by water, or 
by one of the partners entering the boat of another tournament contestant. 

Under these two conditions the team's catch may be counted without a penalty (except for late penalties, dead fish penalties or other penalties pertaining to other tournament rules). Teams that elect to return to the official check-in by any other means than cited above will forfeit their day's catch to that point in time of the tournament day. 


Any team returning to the check-in point will be eligible to restart and resume competition under the supervision of the tournament director or his designated tournament official. It is the sole responsibility of teams to locate the tournament director to request a restart. 
*If a team must violate any part of this rule due to an emergency or for any other reason, their catch for that day will not be counted. *
 
*Ranger Bob*


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2004)

*Not the right call in my book*

To me&#8230;..the infraction doesn't fit the punishment. Judge Fails would have deducted your team a couple of pounds in addition to a firm ruler slap on the knuckles. Me&#8230;.I think you guys need a penalty class infraction system. Example: Class-A Total Disqualification in the Tournament, Class-B Deductions of #, Class-C Deduciton of lesser #s, etc. Or/and maybe something like this - If you have a game plan that is questionable in regards to its legality, check with the officials before hand to see if it will be a punishable infraction of the rules. Anyway&#8230;..rules are part of all sports and good rules make good sports.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Rick Kersey said:


> Brad,
> 
> Sir.
> 
> ...


Aye Capt. Could we get a translation here? I think there might be something good hidden here.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

Rick Kersey said:


> read within, what you need.
> any tournament will do, i'm obsessive, and admit to such. your with the DHS right !
> 
> grumpy old guy
> ...


Dayum I can't believe 10 pages and you misspelled impropriety


----------



## harv418 (May 25, 2004)

I too rarely post here, but I was on the Ferry Thursday Morning at 7:30. I saw not one but two boats fishing there. One was a white deep v bay boat with a larger fellow in there tied up to the bulkhead at the corner. The other was a NASCAR Style go fast boat with two fisherman one it dressed to the nines in matching shirts (that matched the color of the boat, RED). 

What burned me most about this was the two guys who were obviously fishing the tournament where within half of a cast of the poor guy tied to the bulkhead. Both were outside the signs stating no fishing. 

I do not know if Doom is one of the guys in the go fast boat, but I want to point out that the guy from the back of the boat made two casts well beyond the signage.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

Fishing isn't supposed to be this "stressful". Good luck Jimmie, and I hope you get everything cleared up with FLW.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I, like BradP have nothing to add. I just wanted to be the 100th post and since I've read them all, I deserve at least one post.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Ricky Hebert said:


> Aye Capt. Could we get a translation here? I think there might be something good hidden here.


Ricky,

Brad P. loves to be abused so I accomodate his need. I have to plant a few of his B-List buddys in the gowge. Otherwise they get their feelings hurt.

rk

ricky, sent you a pm


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

the real translation is that Rick and his good pal tooter were doing a little drinking while typing partying last night, lol! J/K


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Braddy boyee*

Good to see ya posting.

This is an amazing thread.

R Dawg, Hope you get a good bite soon.

Hate to see a tourney turned upside down.
But that's how they go.
Hope it goes the captain's way.

Wish I had time to try one of these series.


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

LouieB said:


> I, like BradP have nothing to add. I just wanted to be the 100th post and since I've read them all, I deserve at least one post.


 That is funny. 
I fish a lot of tournaments, and I always hate to see anything like this happen. I wish luck to ALL those involved. I hope this turns out, so to not give anyone a bad name in this great sport.


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Team Tyson?*

Didn't the Team Tyson boat win the IFA tournament? If they won it at the ferry it has always been an understanding in the tournament scene that this was their spot and any team that tries to out run them to their spot is "bush league"


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

What really cracks me up is that a bunch of these posts would lead you to believe that they think a team would pay way over a grand to fish a tournament for fun. Ask any professional tournament fisherman if he would rather look for fish or go fish those that he knows where they reside and how to catch them if it is within the rules and see what kind of stupid look you will receive. Come on people. I say carry forward JD. Something a lot of people do not realize is that the major infraction filer is building a reputation for stuff like this. Why didn't the other boats get an infraction filed against them? Because they were not in the lead, they were not a threat. When $50 LARGE is on the line people will do whatever they can to get those in front of them out of the way. Keep in mind the money won will not be all the money that will be collected, sponsorships, advertising, and all kinds of deals come to those that win an event such as this.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

why anyone would pay to fish, be limited as to go and come back times and location, put stickers all over their boat, dress up in matching outfits with their fishing buddy, not be able to drink beer and fish (I know it's in the Constitution somewhere), wear a life jacket while under power, engage in petty diputes like a bunch of junior high girls, tie up to a ferry landing and fish (as opposed to the "great outdoors") and last but not least, FISH OUT OF A BOAT, is beyond what I can comprehend as being a good time fishing.

To each his own I guess.......


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

What I should add to my post is that instead of "people" doing whatever necessary to knock those out above them I should have said some people. Some people fish for fun, some fish for a living. Tournaments are about fishing for a living, a paycheck, A BIG ONE, is on the line. That is what people that are recreational fishermen do not understand, some find joy in the pressure involved in fishing for a paycheck. Typically they are better fishermen too, better at finding fish in different waters and under different conditions, better at getting them to eat when they are not hungry, and being able to produce when a lot is on the line. 

I guess none of the neysayers here watch fishing on tv at all..... A good bit of people in this world are hypocrits.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

B2 said:


> why anyone would pay to fish, be limited as to go and come back times and location, put stickers all over their boat, dress up in matching outfits with their fishing buddy, not be able to drink beer and fish (I know it's in the Constitution somewhere), wear a life jacket while under power, engage in petty diputes like a bunch of junior high girls, tie up to a ferry landing and fish (as opposed to the "great outdoors") and last but not least, FISH OUT OF A BOAT, is beyond what I can comprehend as being a good time fishing.
> 
> To each his own I guess.......


I'm gonna have this post framed and hung on a wall in my den.

dave


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I can tell you all that I received an email from a team mate of one of the teams that filed the protest. He was hoping that I did not judge their entire team on a few of his team mates. He was very embarrassed about their actions and wished us all the luck in the future. Guy seems like a stand up guy and also sounded very sincere.

At the same time, one of my very best sponsors, Castaway Graphite Rods, received and anonymous email that their #1 team was caught blatingly cheating in the FLW Port Aransas event. They did not know that we had already contacted all of our sponsors to inform them of what had happened. They are having the email traced as we speak to find out the owner of that account. Mainly for the reason to make sure that they are never allowed on their team. 

This is the kind of krap that we are going to have to deal with. Don't think for a minute that Jason and I are going to stop fishing tournaments over this. We'll be at the next event and fishing our arse's off trying to win and have a good showing. So, to the few of you haters, just keep on trying. You are not getting rid of us that easily. I really can not believe some people will go to these measures. I mean, come on, it's not like we've been in the hunt this year. We've had some bad days on the water, it just happens that way sometimes.

See you guys in June. :cheers: 

Regards,
Capt. Jimmie Dooms


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

*Fritos...*

Can someone give me some info on how to catch these easy reds at the ferry landing in Port A? The hell with all this tournament nonsense....I am talking about some fillets people and gas ain't cheap! I bet I can get there without turning up any mud bottom in Estes either! Was the guy tied up to the mooring bringing em in hand over fist using fritos? Chilli Cheese or Regular? Do you know if it was the unique action of the scoops that triggered the bite?

LOL

Sorry...couldn't resist some comic relief. I hope this all gets settled appropriately. I also hope CCA STAR goes to a bonus for a live weigh in and release format, something to encourage conservation.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I hear chili cheese with a drop of suntan oil for that little extra.......

Keep a good attitude Jimmie.....it will all come back around on the team that filed on you, they will have there day of judgement


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> I hear chili cheese with a drop of suntan oil for that little extra.......


LOL...suntan oil...nice touch...I forgot the attractant.....:rotfl:


----------



## 2COOLICIOUS (Mar 8, 2005)

Just a curiousity question: Why is it not public info on "who" files a protest, 
"nature of the protest", and resulting "disposition of protest"?

Seems we have here the end result but not the beginning?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

wading_fool said:


> I hear chili cheese with a drop of suntan oil for that little extra.......
> 
> Keep a good attitude Jimmie.....it will all come back around on the team that filed on you, they will have there day of judgement


We've tried everything and the Frito Pies from Sonic work the best! Make sure you get extra cheese, it helps the ones you cull to get a little fatter for the next tournament!:rotfl:


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

Wonder how many people have been fishing the ferry landing the past week or so?


----------



## Extreme Fishing (Apr 24, 2006)

*Ferry Landing*

Jimmie, sorry for all of the krap you are putting up with, it is unfortunate just keep on fishing. I also want to say thanks, we caught our limit of reds this morning at the ferry up to 7.5 lbs....

Just Kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Extreme Fishing said:


> Jimmie, sorry for all of the krap you are putting up with, it is unfortunate just keep on fishing. I also want to say thanks, we caught our limit of reds this morning at the ferry up to 7.5 lbs....
> 
> Just Kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats harsh!!! lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

So who is the team that protested??? If your willing to protest you should be willing to have you name revealed to the masses! Assuming you are protesting for the right reasons. Seriously what is the point in keeping their name out of this discussion if they were justified in their protest??? Somebody drop a name...


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

FLW has been queried by others about DQ's for participants tearing up the bottom in the B&R area and violating the no prop damage zone. So far, no answer.

Charles


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*The Coppins*

I live with Grant Coppin, and have been fishing with him and Danny my whole life. Grant and I grew up together fishing lake Belton, and eventually migrated to Corpus to fish first, and go to school second. They knew the ferries were off limits and chose to fish other water. Pennies, spit, cigarette butts, you name it and the redfish at the ferries will eat it. If they were legally fishing the ferries, and found a way to get on to the reds there more power to the Team that was wrongfully DQ'ed. We actually went by them this morning and a boat can be outside the boundary and one can easily cast the 30 yards to where the reds are. Find a way to fish that spot legally and you'll never lose. I think the team did find a loophole and more power to them. But Grant and his dad chose to fish somewhere else. Time will only tell wither or not they were fishing in restricted water. The FLW is a highly competitive tour, and isn't just about money. I've personally been with Grant and Danny and see how much time and effort they spend competing. Jason Slocum


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Jason Slocum said:


> I live with Grant Coppin, and have been fishing with him and Danny my whole life. Grant and I grew up together fishing lake Belton, and eventually migrated to Corpus to fish first, and go to school second. They knew the ferries were off limits and chose to fish other water. Pennies, spit, cigarette butts, you name it and the redfish at the ferries will eat it. If they were legally fishing the ferries, and found a way to get on to the reds there more power to the Team that was wrongfully DQ'ed. We actually went by them this morning and a boat can be outside the boundary and one can easily cast the 30 yards to where the reds are. Find a way to fish that spot legally and you'll never lose. I think the team did find a loophole and more power to them. But Grant and his dad chose to fish somewhere else. Time will only tell wither or not they were fishing in restricted water. The FLW is a highly competitive tour, and isn't just about money. I've personally been with Grant and Danny and see how much time and effort they spend competing. Jason Slocum


***
*??*


----------

